
Apple's Move to ARM-Based Macs Creates Uncertainty - pjmlp
https://www.axios.com/apple-macbook-arm-chips-ea93c38a-d40a-4873-8de9-7727999c588c.html
======
lathiat
This just in: Human scared of change, tells internet about it

